# front end bolt kit question



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

can anyone tell me where these bolts with the big washers go??? thanks


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

on my 66 they are at the top rear of fender to firewall/cowl, near the hood hinges. my kit from perfaomance years didnt come with those, it had smaller ones in it which i have seen on other cars. mine uses the larger washers. where did you get yours? hope this helps.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

is that the proper fender or the inner fender? I got it on ebay


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

They go on the inner fender. Look at the inners and see if there are 2 larger holes to allow adjustment. That's where they would go. They seem to be in different places on different years/models.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

:agree


----------



## Gremlin66 (Oct 11, 2009)

I would agree. Im pretty sure the go on the inner fenders where they bolt to the fram rail


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

crustysack said:


> can anyone tell me where these bolts with the big washers go??? thanks


Well if you don't know.....


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

can anyone answer definitively? are they by the hood hinges or on the frame rail, and thanks Rukee - it seems that not only have I lightened my car up by installing an aluminum motor and carbon fiber panels but the amount of bolts that I have not had to put in is really adding up on the weight savings
on a related note, has anyone bought the pontiac shop manual cd and if so how complete are the directions/ pictures I find that the resto books lacks some detail with many areas


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

...I'm sure I'm way out in left field but they remind me of the upper A Frame bushing retainer cap/bolts on my 64...picture's grainy so hard to tell


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

the inner fenders dont bolt to the frame rail. the bolts by the hood hinges are bigger than the ones you highlighted(not the washer but the bolt itself). your bolts go through the inner fender from the wheel side inward. into the bottom edge of the inside of the fender. actually pointing upward.


----------



## Gremlin66 (Oct 11, 2009)

Maybe I just added the hardware myself...its been awhile since Ive originally disassembled my car. My inner fender has a circular dimple around a hole located rear of the upper a-arm and brake line....dimple is fender washer sized. It lines up nicely with a welded nut on the frame. Rearward of that is a cut-out on the innerfender that lines up with a hole through the frame. I assumed the larger hole was for adjustment purposes...hence the fender washer


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

that is the spot I was thinking after looking at the fender for some time- I known I'm not losing any points at the concours event because of that


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Gremlin66 said:


> Maybe I just added the hardware myself...its been awhile since Ive originally disassembled my car. My inner fender has a circular dimple around a hole located rear of the upper a-arm and brake line....dimple is fender washer sized. It lines up nicely with a welded nut on the frame. Rearward of that is a cut-out on the innerfender that lines up with a hole through the frame. I assumed the larger hole was for adjustment purposes...hence the fender washer


ive been fooling with too many chevelles lately. as soon as i read this i remembered those frame bolts, sorry. i guess thats another corner chevy cut by leaving those out. but still those big cupped washers go into the fender. there are two per side. to be so similar the pontiacs are built much more sturdy than the chevy.


----------



## lackneramanda (Jul 7, 2011)

66tempestGT said:


> the inner fenders dont bolt to the frame rail. the bolts by the hood hinges are bigger than the ones you highlighted(not the washer but the cp auto products itself). your bolts go through the inner fender from the wheel side inward. into the bottom edge of the inside of the fender. actually pointing upward.


thinking of lowering my car soon and i wanted to know if the lowering bolt kit is the way to go. I would love to hear both the good and the bad about this lowering bolt kits. any information would help !!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

crustysack said:


> can anyone answer definitively? are they by the hood hinges or on the frame rail, and thanks Rukee - it seems that not only have I lightened my car up by installing an aluminum motor and carbon fiber panels but the amount of bolts that I have not had to put in is really adding up on the weight savings
> on a related note, has anyone bought the pontiac shop manual cd and if so how complete are the directions/ pictures I find that the resto books lacks some detail with many areas


I have, and I also have a photocopy of the Assembly Manual. For what I'm doing now (putting the car back together) I'm finding the Assembly Manual to be MUCH more useful than the shop manual, even with the hard to read quality.

Bear


----------

